# Do you sometimes crave certain snack foods?



## Raven (May 27, 2014)

I don't crave ice cream, potato chips, french fries, pop corn or the usual snacks some
folks crave but quite often I do get a craving for chocolate.
I try not to have it in the house often, because if it's here I want to eat it.  
When I do break down and buy some I get dark 70 or 85% dark chocolate.
It's not as good tasting as milk chocolate but I think it's better for me.  That's my excuse anyway
and I'm sticking to it.  

What snacks do you crave and how often?


----------

